# sooooo coldddd



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Hows peoples pairs an babies holding up to this cold spell ?? went out this morning to feed an found an egg frozen and split wide open so made me curious as to how others are fairing ..not that I have any birds setting on real eggs here but if I did Im sure they wouldnt have made it thru last night for the most part  hope all are doing well and take care of those piggies


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

It is mornings like this, when the frosty air cuts to the bone and the furnace runs all night to keep you a toasty 57 degrees !!  That I think to myself....why am I breeding tiny babies in this cold weather ?  

I am feeding extra corn and placing small feeding dishes in the nest boxes. When the parents jump off the nest to grab a bite to eat, I save a few seconds this way. I am afraid that some in this round, will not turn out as well as later rounds when the weather warms up.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Yep,

I just checked...it is colder here right now at -17, then in FairBanks Alaska !!!!  They are some mighty fine parents don't you think ? And no heater in the loft either !


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> That I think to myself....why am I breeding tiny babies in this cold weather ?



 I do the same thing and every year I say I'm not going to do this next year........but I just keep doing it. Thing is though........until the past 5 or 6 days, our weather has been perfect for raising babies. My youngest bird, except for one pair is 22 days old, so the cold is not nearly as bad as past years. I can only hope that the second round can be as lucky, but somehow I don't think they will be........... In spite of some cold weather, I haven't lost a single baby. One egg never hatched out of 31, so we did pretty darn good on our first round. Second round starts hatching out on Monday........so we'll see if we have the same good results.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Warren,

I was going to complain about it being 28 here in Atlanta this morning but after the -17 comment , I think I will just be happy and keep my mouth shut!

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

I always wait til the end of february to let my birds start setting real eggs but then I dont race my birds so I dont really need that edge to do so. I do get that squabbie fever though everytime I see some pictures in here but I will wait it out as usual lol ...no shortage on egg laying here no matter how cold it gets thou


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Lost three babies last night they had just hatched and looks like they were trampled in the nest. I always feel bad when I lose one but I dont know what if any thing I could have done. Birds all have plenty of food and water with extra corn mixed in and plenty of chips in all nest my waterers are heated so I dont know what else to do


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WFLlofts said:


> Lost three babies last night they had just hatched and looks like they were trampled in the nest. I always feel bad when I lose one but I dont know what if any thing I could have done. Birds all have plenty of food and water with extra corn mixed in and plenty of chips in all nest my waterers are heated so I dont know what else to do


Maybe nothing you could do. Sorry you lost the little ones. Is it possible that someone was fighting, although, 3 babies is a lot of fighting. Were they in three different nests? Two years ago, I found a dead baby under a hen, three days after it hatched. My mom was here and had never seen a little tiny baby and the three day olds were the youngest ones I had. When I pulled Mom off the nest, one baby was dead and dried up and looked like it had been trampled. Thing is, they were in an individual breeding pen so I KNOW there was no fighting. Sometimes these things just happen I guess.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

WFLlofts said:


> Lost three babies last night they had just hatched and looks like they were trampled in the nest. I always feel bad when I lose one but I dont know what if any thing I could have done. Birds all have plenty of food and water with extra corn mixed in and plenty of chips in all nest my waterers are heated so I dont know what else to do


 I believe that just about every season, I have the same thing happen. I suspect the parents stop feeding them. Perhaps they know it is a waste of energy to feed them because something is wrong ? It is also why pigeons reproduce so fast, nature takes into account, that not all the eggs will hatch, or produce a peep which will reach adulthood. 

I am sorry for your loss, but some of this may just be Mother Nature doing what shes does. I am always trying to understand her, and sometimes I win, but a lot of the time, she gets her own way.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WFLlofts said:


> Lost three babies last night they had just hatched and looks like they were trampled in the nest. I always feel bad when I lose one but I dont know what if any thing I could have done.


I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of the three new hatchlings. Do you have a heater in your loft?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

One breeder I know places 60 watt light over each cage with in nest babies. Parents and babies stay warm, and parents reserves not drained by trying to care for babies and keeping warm, too. As you all know, I pulled Pidget-Cuda, who is one spoiled little pigeon. He loves his food, he loves his mama, he's just living the life right now. The two kids I pulled earlier really need to go back to the loft soon. They are HUGE, can self feed, fly, and make major poopers. They still like to chase me around the house. I'm trying to hold out on some at least slightly warmer weather.
Daryl
Oh, and the pair of pigeons that's on chicken eggs, well, they're down to 2 eggs. Guess they found 4 eggs way too much


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

all three were from difernt nest one was in a pen with just its parents and the other two looked to be trampeld by mom or dad no heater in loft except for the waterers and lights its about 10 degrees warmer in the loft closed all windows and flight pen I change the water daily if it needs it or not and put out plenty of feed. Im begining to wonder if its worth it or not never breed this early before. I just hate to lose any bird makes me feel as I have done somthing wrong.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WFLlofts said:


> all three were from difernt nest one was in a pen with just its parents and the other two looked to be trampeld by mom or dad no heater in loft except for the waterers and lights its about 10 degrees warmer in the loft closed all windows and flight pen I change the water daily if it needs it or not and put out plenty of feed. Im begining to wonder if its worth it or not never breed this early before. I just hate to lose any bird makes me feel as I have done somthing wrong.



Don't beat yourself up over it. Probably nothing you could have done and besides, cold weather has nothing to do with parents trampling thier babies. We've never raised our babies any other time except cold weather.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Fyi*

For anyone who cares,

I know that this does not compare to all you non-transplanted Northerners (as opposed to those of us that got smart and moved South!  ), but it is 18 degrees here in Atlanta this morning. That is extremely cold for this neck of the woods. Seems to be colder than normal all over this winter. 

Hope everybody is keeping warm, and that goes for the little Combine and Futurity winners still in the nest too.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> For anyone who cares,
> 
> I know that this does not compare to all you non-transplanted Northerners (as opposed to those of us that got smart and moved South!  ), but it is 18 degrees here in Atlanta this morning. That is extremely cold for this neck of the woods. Seems to be colder than normal all over this winter.
> 
> ...



OH I CARE.............It's 15 here in Virginia with the wind blowing a million miles an hour. I've got 10 minutes (7:00 AM) before I have to go out and brave the cold.........BRRRRRR.........I've got babies hatching today (hopefully) and two in the nest that are 9 days old today. I can only pray that Mom stayed with them last night. She was with them at 11:00 so here's hoping............the rest of my babies are all feathered out and in the YB loft so they should be ok. Stay warm...........someone said Spring is just around the corner????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dan,

I know it has got to be REAL cold North of us, because we are in the 40 's and it will be EVEN colder tomorrow morning.

Winter is coming in later this year, but it is going to get EVEN COLDER tonight before it gets warmer. Get all your future little Combine and Futurity winners bundled up for tonight especially.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I'm very happy to report that everyone is fine this AM. Found one egg shell on the floor so I know there's at least one new baby out there. All Mom's were sitting VERY tight to the nest, so I didn't disturb anyone to have a look. The nine day old babies were alive and kicking so we're good...........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I'm very happy to report that everyone is fine this AM. Found one egg shell on the floor so I know there's at least one new baby out there. All Mom's were sitting VERY tight to the nest, so I didn't disturb anyone to have a look. The nine day old babies were alive and kicking so we're good...........



EXCELLENT, Renee!!

WARM THOUGHTS and HUGS TO ALL!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Seems that the "new baby" this AM was a false alarm. I saw and picked up the egg shell. Later on in the day, after it warmed up, (if you call 35 warm......that's as good as it got today) I went out to check and see who's baby had arrived. I looked under the first hen, both eggs still there, looked under the second hen, both eggs still there. I only had 2 sets due to hatch today, so I looked at my chart and thought maybe I wrote down a wrong date, so I started looking under the three pairs that are suppose to hatch tomorrow. They all had two eggs.........so I started in box 1 and checked everybody. Finally found one hen with one egg, and egg goo all over her belly.  Guess an egg got broken somehow, stuck to her and then fell off when she flew from her box. Anyway, I checked her other egg and it's clear.......probably why the other one broke so easily. But, there are others hatching the same day as hers would have, so she'll just get someone elses baby to raise. My pairs have to share sometimes.  Good news is.........all 4 eggs that ARE suppose to hatch today are pipping....I suspect a late night hatch AND I THINK that the Satinettes eggs are pipping......I couldn't get a really good look at them, so I'll have to wait till in the AM to see if I have any Sat. babies.......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Seems that the "new baby" this AM was a false alarm. I saw and picked up the egg shell. Later on in the day, after it warmed up, (if you call 35 warm......that's as good as it got today) I went out to check and see who's baby had arrived. I looked under the first hen, both eggs still there, looked under the second hen, both eggs still there. I only had 2 sets due to hatch today, so I looked at my chart and thought maybe I wrote down a wrong date, so I started looking under the three pairs that are suppose to hatch tomorrow. They all had two eggs.........so I started in box 1 and checked everybody. Finally found one hen with one egg, and egg goo all over her belly.  Guess an egg got broken somehow, stuck to her and then fell off when she flew from her box. Anyway, I checked her other egg and it's clear.......probably why the other one broke so easily. But, there are others hatching the same day as hers would have, so she'll just get someone elses baby to raise. My pairs have to share sometimes.  Good news is.........all 4 eggs that ARE suppose to hatch today are pipping....I suspect a late night hatch AND I THINK that the Satinettes eggs are pipping......I couldn't get a really good look at them, so I'll have to wait till in the AM to see if I have any Sat. babies.......


Waiting with frosted - er - bated breath, Renee!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yippee, Renee's gonna have babies with fat rubber lips. Gonna look some different than homer babies, I guarantee.
Daryl
Oh, and it's a balmy -8 degrees right now. Just took Gary out for the bus.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Yippee, Renee's gonna have babies with fat rubber lips. Gonna look some different than homer babies, I guarantee.
> Daryl
> Oh, and it's a balmy -8 degrees right now. Just took Gary out for the bus.



Well...just came from the loft. The Sats do have one baby. I could just see the butt sticking out, but wasn't going to mess with Momma cause it's so cold, BUT.....she decided I was to close and got off the nest. There is one baby and the other egg is cracked some, so I guess there will be another one in a little while. I've got to be gone today, so can't check until probably tomorrow, as it will be dark when I get home. So, keep your fingers crossed. I'm a little nervous about these babies. Don't know why really.......just a feeling I guess.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

I was a bit nervous about my Sat's hatching and raising babies too, as I had heard about them not being good parents and the short beak. They did fine, it was when I kept checking on them constantly that they got mad at me and walked off the nest. After that I left them alone and they have done fine.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> I was a bit nervous about my Sat's hatching and raising babies too, as I had heard about them not being good parents and the short beak. They did fine, it was when I kept checking on them constantly that they got mad at me and walked off the nest. After that I left them alone and they have done fine.


Well, I guess that's what I need to do........LEAVE THEM ALONE!! .......I just got home and it's still light so I just HAD to go see if the other egg hatched. Sure enough, soon as I got close, Mom took off and there were two tiny little fuzz balls wiggling around like _"hey, where'd the heater go???". _So I closed up the door and left her alone. I guess I need to let her do her thing and hope for the best. There's really no reason I should be worried........they ARE pigeons and they SHOULD know what they are doing........ I don't worry like this over my other 18 pairs of breeders and they've don't just fine with 34 babies.............


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

just wanted to comment on what someone was saying as to they arent the best of parents which I find sooo not true .. I do have my one sattinette male that is mated to a tippler of mine and hes probably one of the best parent i have in my loft ,sweet , gentle and always keeps those babys covered with tummies filled to capacity all the way to fledging , takes on any babys that I throw at him or under him I mean and havent lost a one that he has raise in 3 years now  hope that eases your mind a little at least, best of luck


----------



## chasendreams (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kala Jeera and the cold cruel world*

It is brrrr out here in Indiana. Temperatures are in the lower teens. Two hatchlings had survived the cold since mom, Cayenne, and dad, Sage, were always in the nest with them, keeping them warm. But poor Kala Jeera had been attacked and I had to bring him in with sever injury to his head. His parents, Salty and Pepper, didn't take very good care of him. I don't know why. I hope he makes it with some TLC and a visit to the vet. Another pair, Cinnamon and Nutmeg try so hard, but their babies ended up on the floor of the loft. Other times, they just stop sitting on the eggs. The one that did hatch died after it was kicked out of the nest too soon. I was told by a reliable source to subsitute rocks about the size of an egg so they won't lay any more. With these guys, I guess it's a plan. Stay warm.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

chasendreams said:


> I was told by a reliable source to subsitute rocks about the size of an egg so they won't lay any more. With these guys, I guess it's a plan. Stay warm.



If you have parents that are not doing a very good job, it's best to take their eggs. It is quite alright to replace the REAL eggs with plastic or wooden eggs. The birds will continue to sit on these "dummy" eggs until the due date of hatching or maybe a few days longer. At that time they will leave the eggs and lay more. The reason for dummy eggs is to keep the hen from constantly laying. This is not good for her. If you just take the real eggs away, she will lay again very soon. You can't stop them from laying eggs, but you can help them out so that they don't lay so often.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it seems we're fixing to get hit pretty hard. 2 to 4 inches of snow and/or ice...........which means, there goes the power.....happens every time. Maggie.....looks like you aren't getting it quite as bad as us. All my babies are doing good. Finally saw the little Satinettes for a second today and sure enough, they got those cute little fat beaks......should have had my camera with me darn it....ya'll stay warm.......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee,  so funny that we did post nearly the same thing. If we get much ice our power will probably go out too. I think some of the trees that were weakened during hurricane Fran still fall during bad ice storms.

Course, I don't put a lot of faith in forecasts anymore. A few years back they predicted little precipitation and we had over 20" of snow fall. I don't think we had power for a week or more.

Just batten down the hatches. We're wimps, you know, because we rarely have snow events.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Just batten down the hatches. We're wimps, you know, because we rarely have snow events.



Who you callin' a wimp???? 
Oh.........that would be ME!!! Yep, just hate the stuff. It's almost 7:00 and nothing falling yet......looking at the radar right now......it seems to be just skirting by us to the south. I can only HOPE that it continues to do so. Somehow I don't think it will though. I'll be on my tush later today, when going to the loft to check on my babies.........


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Brrrr!!!!*

Renee,

Just so you know, the bad stuff that "just missed you to the South" hit us pretty good in Atlanta. My wife and I are both teachers and we are sitting at home today with our two boys due to the ice that accumulated early this morning. Fortunately, no power lines down that I know of but on mornings like this, I am sort of glad that I don't have the loft ready yet! This will probably be the last winter that I won't be out there in this junk tending my birds. In reallity though, I can't wait!

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Renee,
> 
> Just so you know, the bad stuff that "just missed you to the South" hit us pretty good in Atlanta. My wife and I are both teachers and we are sitting at home today with our two boys due to the ice that accumulated early this morning. Fortunately, no power lines down that I know of but on mornings like this, I am sort of glad that I don't have the loft ready yet! This will probably be the last winter that I won't be out there in this junk tending my birds. In reallity though, I can't wait!
> 
> Dan


Well, it ain't missing us no more!!!  It's snowing lightly here now. Guess it will only get worse from here on out................ The "stuff" just got here a little later than predicted......but it DID get here, unfortunately........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I would post a picture of our snow but I'm afraid our members to the north and west would get a big belly laugh when they saw it.  They get so much more snow than we do and more often.

Had about 1/2 inch, almost covered the ground but rain has settled in and it is all going bye-bye. Sure was pretty while it lasted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I would post a picture of our snow but I'm afraid our members to the north and west would get a big belly laugh when they saw it.  They get so much more snow than we do and more often.
> 
> Had about 1/2 inch, almost covered the ground but rain has settled in and it is all going bye-bye. Sure was pretty while it lasted.


Well, I should have been a weather person. I bet they make pretty good darn money to give us the wrong info so consistently......... It snowed here for about 2 hours. Barely got enought to cover the ground. Laid down for a nap and when I got up, not only was the snow gone, it was 38 degrees and nothing was falling. They keep saying we'll get more, but I can't see it, from looking at the radar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

wow 7 degrees here this morning with a -9 windchill factor too ,hope everyone has their little piggies bundled up good ,feels like the anartic is coming to town


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I would post a picture of our snow but I'm afraid our members to the north and west would get a big belly laugh when they saw it.  They get so much more snow than we do and more often.
> 
> Had about 1/2 inch, almost covered the ground but rain has settled in and it is all going bye-bye. Sure was pretty while it lasted.


Please do so ..I was going to ask any one up north to posting pigeon/loft pictures with snow..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> wow 7 degrees here this morning with a -9 windchill factor too ,hope everyone has their little piggies bundled up good ,feels like the anartic is coming to town



Well, not quite THAT cold here, but it was down to 17. I closed up my loft last night so it might have been a balmy 21 or 22 in the loft.  EVERY single water jug was frozen. All 13 of them........Only suppose to get up to 29 today, so I'll spend my day running out every little bit to thaw out water. If it wasn't for the babies, I wouldn't worry about it so very much, but I've got babies EVERYWHERE, from 1 day old to 6 days old and a couple that are 15 days old, so got to keep that water ready for them. The one good thing about VA, is, although it does get cold, it doesn't last long. This cold spell will last about 3 days and then it will go back up into the 40's during the day. So we just have to tough it out a few days at a time. Don't know how you guys up north deal with this kind of weather for weeks on end.......... I'd be hightailing it south........in fact that's just what we did after I spent 2 winters in Michigan.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

1pigeon said:


> Please do so ..I was going to ask any one up north to posting pigeon/loft pictures with snow..



Hi 1Pigeon, I would post a picture but the snow only lasted about 2 hours here.

This is a link to a post made by "Iceland" which shows a loft with snow....brrrrrr...lots and lots of snow but I guess there would be considering this was taken in Iceland.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=176915&postcount=3


----------

